

AUM -- a sensor that tracks how you use your computer. Beta, windows only. - karstenw
http://factbased.blogspot.com/2012/06/aum-sensor-to-track-your-computer-usage.html

======
vitovito
Really interested in this for some research I'm doing. Just installed it (XP
32-bit).

I wonder if knowing the title from my browser tab is enough to correlate it
with my browser history to find the URL, or if that'll have to be a feature
request.

